# Speechs in Melilla about the Second World War. Conferencias en Melilla sobre la SGM



## Jan7 (Apr 2, 2008)

As you must known, I collaborate with the Professor Emilio Umbría in his Investigation Project on U-617. In next days, as advance and presentation of his dilated task, he's invited to will impart a speech in Melilla, inside a journeys dedicate at diferent aspects of the Second World War Two in the Melilla's environement. 

Conferencias en Melilla sobre la Segunda Guerra Mundial.. 
Speechs in Melilla about the Second World War.



En los próximos días *20 al 23 de Abril de 2010*, y de *17:00 a 21:00 hEA (15:00 a 19:00 UTC-GMT)* en el *Aula 10 (Centro Asociado a la UNED de Melilla)* se impartirán una *serie de conferencias*. *En Guerra ajena, Melilla y el Protectorado en la Segunda Guerra Mundial.* Están dirigidas por Concepción Ybarra y son sus coordinadores Ángel Castro y Santiago Domínguez


Contenidos: 

MARTES 20 DE ABRIL

17,30 h.- “La frustrada ambición marroquí de Franco”
Por la Dra. Dª. Concepción Ybarra, profesora titular de la
Facultad de Geografía e Historia de la UNED.
18,45 h.- “Incidentes de guerra en el área de Melilla”.
Por D. Santiago Domínguez Llosá. Investigador.
Experto en Historia Contemporánea de Melilla

MIÉRCOLES 21 DE ABRIL

17,30 h.- “El alquimista clandestino: un episodio inédito de la
bibliografía catalana sobre Melilla”.
Por el Dr. D. Vicente Moga Romero.
Jefe del Archivo Central de la CAM. Profesor-Tutor Uned-Melilla
18,45 h.- El Cine: La lucha desde la Pantalla.
Por la Dra. Dª. Josefina Martínez. Profesora titular de la
facultad de Geografía e Historia de la UNED
20,00 h. Proyección de Do***entales sobre la II Guerra Mundial

JUEVES 22 DE ABRIL

17,00 h.- “ Tánger español: la realización de un viejo anhelo”
Por la Dra. Dª Susana Sueiro. Profesora Titular de la facultad de
Geografía e Historia de la UNED
18,15 h.- “Los planes de defensa del Estrecho” Por el Dr. D. Francisco J. Álvarez
Laita. Director del archivo MdR Almirante de Castilla y colaborador habitual de la
revista española de Defensa y Marina Civil.
19,30 h.- “La batalla contra los agentes alemanes en el estrecho
de Gibraltar”
Por el Dr. D. Carlos Collado, profesor de la
Universidad de Marburgo (Alemania)

VIERNES 23 DE ABRIL

17,00 h.- “ El ejército de África durante la II Guerra Mundial.
Factor estratégico”.
Por D. Jesús Albert, investigador del TEIM Coronel del Ejército
18,15 h.- “Los planes de Franco frente al Protectorado
francés en Marruecos”.
Por el Dr. D. Manuel Ros Agudo. Profesor de la facultad
de Historia de la Universidad San Pablo CEU
19,30 h..- “El incidente del U-617. El submarino de Sammar”.
Por D. Emilio Umbría. Profesor en EE MM. Especialista en el
Norte de África y la II Guerra Mundial

_Condiciones
Para obtener un diploma acreditativo expedido por la UNED habrá que
inscribirse en Secretaría, asistir a las sesiones del curso y presentar una
memoria de las actividades realizadas o un trabajo de profundización, dentro de
los 15 días naturales tras la finalización del curso.
Validez académica: Un crédito de libre configuración.
Plazas limitadas_

Speechs in Melilla about the Second World War.

In the next days *20 to April 23, 2010, and HEA 17:00 to 21:00 (15:00 to 19:00 UTC-GMT)* in the *Aula 10 (UNED Associated Center of Melilla)* will be given a series of *lectures/speeches*. *“En Guerra ajena, Melilla y el Protectorado en la Segunda Guerra Mundial” aka In foreign war, Melilla and the Protectorate (Morocco) during the Second World War*.
These acts are led by Concepcion Ybarra and their coordinators are Angel Castro and Santiago Dominguez

Contents: (All the *times in Peninsular EA* mode)

TUESDAY, APRIL 20

17:30 - "The Franco's Moroccan frustrated ambition" 
By Dr. D ª. Concepcion Ybarra, associate professor of 
Faculty of Geography and History, UNED. 
18.45 h. - "Incidents of war in the area of Melilla." 
By D. Santiago Dominguez Llosá. Researcher. 
Expert on Contemporary History in Melilla 

WEDNESDAY, APRIL 21

17:30 - "The clandestine Alchemist: an unpublished episode Catalan literature about Melilla. " 
By Dr. D. Vicente Moga Romero. 
Head/Chief of the Central Archives of the CAM. Teacher-Tutor-Melilla Uned 
18.45 h. - Movies: The Struggle from the screen. 
By Dr. D ª. Josefina Martinez. Professor of 
Faculty of Geography and History, UNED 
20.00 h. Do***entary Footage/Screening/Films on World War II 

THURSDAY, APRIL 22 

17.00 h. - "Spanish Tangier: performing an old dream" 
By Dr. D ª Susana Sueiro. Professor of the faculty 
Geography and History, UNED 
18.15 h. - "The defense plans Strait of Gibraltar" By Dr. D. Francisco J. Alvarez Laita. MDR Archive Director Admiral of Castile and regular contributor to the Spanish magazine "Defensa y Marina Civil" aka Civilian Defense and Navy.
19.30 h. - "The battle against German agents in the Strait
of Gibraltar " 
By Dr. D. Carlos Collado, professor 
University of Marburg (Germany) 

FRIDAY APRIL 23 

17.00 h. - "The African army during World War II. 
Strategic factor. " 
By D. Jesus Albert, a researcher at the Army Colonel TEIM 
18.15 h. - "Franco's plans against the Protectorate 
French in Morocco. " 
By Dr. D. Manuel Ros Agudo. Professor of the Faculty 
History of the Universidad San Pablo CEU 
19.30 pm .- "The U-617 incident. Sammar's submarine. " 
By D. Emilio Umbria. EE MM Professor. Specialist 
North Africa and the World War II 
_Conditions:

Terms 
To obtain a diploma issued by the UNED should be 
Secretariat register, attend the sessions of the course and present a 
memory activities or work of deepening within 
15 calendar days after completion of the course. 
Academic validity: A provision of free choice. 
Limited capacity _

*Free translation at English by Juan Jaramillo*








Jan.


----------



## Jan7 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Presencia en la prensa Digital Presence in the Digital Press*

Presencia en la prensa Digital Presence in the Digital Press

He encontrado una reseña, firmada por Andrés Moraga del prmer día de las Jornadas. Podéis leerla en: 

I found a review, signed by Andres Moraga in the first Day of the Journeys. You will can read it in this link (In Spanish): 

http://www.elfarodigital.es/index.p...-en-guerra-ajena-en-el-centro-de-la-uned.html 





Jan.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Having been somewhat mystified as to the purpose of this post I thought that things would be a bit clearer if I checked what U-617 had to do with it.
I have only got this reference in German and can only understand the absolute basics of the event.

Apparently, on the night of the 12th Sept. 1943, the U-617, (Kapitan Lietenant Albrecht Brandi), was attacked in Spanish waters by a Wellington bomber. The damaged U-Boat was then beached near Melilla and continued to be attacked, this time by a Hudson bomber and a Swordfish from 833 Squadron. The surface vessels engaged to ensure the complete destruction of this U-boat were the corvette, Hyacinth, the armed trawler Haarlem and the Australian mine-sweeper, Woolongong. All 49 of the U-Boat crew survived.


----------



## Jan7 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hugh Ferguson said:


> Having been somewhat mystified as to the purpose of this post I thought that things would be a bit clearer if I checked what U-617 had to do with it.
> I have only got this reference in German and can only understand the absolute basics of the event.
> 
> Apparently, on the night of the 12th Sept. 1943, the U-617, (Kapitan Lietenant Albrecht Brandi), was attacked in Spanish waters by a Wellington bomber. The damaged U-Boat was then beached near Melilla and continued to be attacked, this time by a Hudson bomber and a Swordfish from 833 Squadron. The surface vessels engaged to ensure the complete destruction of this U-boat were the corvette, Hyacinth, the armed trawler Haarlem and the Australian mine-sweeper, Woolongong. All 49 of the U-Boat crew survived.


Dear Hugh: 
The speech of Mr. Umbria, that I marked in blue colour


> 19.30 pm .- "The U-617 incident. Sammar's submarine. "
> By D. Emilio Umbria. EE MM Professor. Specialist
> North Africa and the World War II


 is an advance of the dilated task of our Investigation on U-617, that you could will read in one of my initial posts in this Forum (*4 April 2008*). You can read this post if you search inter my posts, by clicking in my nick. In these ten years, we discovered many things until unknown from the public.




Jan.


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

During WW2 I visited Melila where we picked up a cargo of iron ore.
We had virtually no food on that vessel apart from bully beef and marmalade but our agent was unable to get us food as we were not a German vessel.

Our agent got us permission to play football on the dock, (There was non shore leave allowed) this was cancelled an hour later.

Spain was pro German (Somewhat naturally) and the authorities in Mellila acted accordingly.

It seems an odd place to hold any "learned, after the facts" talks. de chas


----------



## Jan7 (Apr 2, 2008)

Algunas reseñas más: / More links-In Spanish-:
La conquista de Tánger y sus dificultades, tema de una charla en la UNED 
La UNED analiza el legado de algunos soldados escritores de orígen catalán 


Jan.


----------



## Jan7 (Apr 2, 2008)

> Emilio Umbría Cruz glosa la presencia de los submarinos alemanes en Tres Forcas - Infomelilla.com: Periódico Digital de Melilla


I offer to you a translation, as a friend lets me about this matter. I hope that you like it.
Local 
Culture
Melilla and the Second World War. 
Emilio Cruz Umbria glosses about the presence of German submarines in Cape Tres Forcas 
Albrecht Brandi –commander of U-617- after many adventures he returned to command two other submarines before the end of the war –the U-380 & U-967, falling prisoner of Canadians, as commander in chief of the Midget Submarine Flotilla. –in the Netherlands-
Professor Emilio Umbria Cruz holds in his hand a small model of the German submarine U-617 along with local historian Santiago Dominguez momentum that has made it possible to have developed in the UNED of 20 to 23 April 2010, days around Melilla in the context of the Second World War with the participation of many qualified speakers connected with that time in various disciplines that have attracted a good number of attendees at these conferences, even exposing some vivid memories of those years. 
/ Author: JJF 
The photograph is a nice snapshot just before the start of the conference star. The legends and myths of German submarines in the Cape Tres Forcas near Melilla were known at the top secret aura. The first publications Manuel Cuenca, including lectures in Melilla Studies Association and other disclosures of witnesses and experts have attracted passionate about the stories of German U-boats of World War II as is the case of professor in Umbria data and photographs on display in his paper, the result of over ten years of intensive research. D. Emilio, is also my Director of Investigation 
It is the voyage of the submarine U-617 led by their commander Albrecht Brandi Kapitänleutnant, which ran aground near the mouth of the River Kert ships pursued by allies a September 12, 1943. How workforce was housed in Tauima, moved to Chefchaouen, Ceuta and finally ****nal de La Carraca the San Fernando (Cádiz). 
/ Author: JJF 
Brandi himself after many adventures he returned to command two other submarines before the end of the WWII, dropping as the Canadian troops, survived the World War and died on June 6, 1966, and was buried with military honors at the cemetery in the German city Dortmund. Many visitors arriving in Melilla, as news of this kind of stories related to World War II in areas of the former Spanish protectorate in Morocco have a vested interest in visiting these locations in the neighboring country, either of English pilots, 1944, the bunkers of the " Pérez line" near at Muluya River, the operation in 1943 Backbone II American occupation of the former Spanish protectorate, or stories of spies who swarmed in the 40s Melilla as the attractive German spy Mary Riltter and the secret presence in our city's own of General Patton. 
It's funny how the data in those 40 years were in the city of Melilla Consulates French, English or Italian, for the various powers were carefully Franco's attitude in his decision to join the Axis. Congratulate both the UNED in sponsoring such initiatives, which aroused much interest among the public of Melilla citizens also crossing borders by monitoring of this conference on Internet forums, hoping that these papers are published in a foreign war that almost caught us, as Santiago Dominguez Llosá concludes. 

JUAN JOSÉ FLORENSA (Author of the chronicle)
Free Translation by Juan Jaramillo




Jan.


----------



## Jan7 (Apr 2, 2008)

Speechs in TV-Melilla Conferencias en TV-Melilla

Después de unos meses, refloto el post, para indicaros los enlaces donde podréis ver unos extractos de las conferencias. TV-Melilla, encargada de la grabación en vídeo, ofrece en su página dedicada http://www.tvmelilla.es/videos/index.html, los vídeos de las conferencias

I bump this post today for present to you the video-extracts by TV-Melilla.

http://www.tvmelilla.es/videos/video.html?v=12733286 En guerra ajena (II) En este, a partir del minuto 17 Emilio expone su conferencia, se ven las fotos, al *U-617*, y se presentan los temas, una entrevista. 


charles henry said:


> During WW2 I visited Melila where we picked up a cargo of iron ore.
> 
> *Charles, if you understand Spanish, preciselly this theme are treated by Santiago in this video, En guerra ajena II.*
> 
> ...


http://www.tvmelilla.es/videos/video.html?v=12733219 En guerra ajena (I)






Jan.


----------



## roibaird7 (Feb 8, 2009)

After the invasion of Sicily and sailing by night then " hopscotching" along the Nth African coast dropping the hook during the day at various ports along the way Philipville Bone Oran Algiers etc we finally pulled into Melilla and loaded a cargo of iron ore ----unloaded at Middlesborough MV Chertsey managed by Watts Watts Co


----------



## Ron Dean (Aug 11, 2010)

Maybe this post is a little off track, but is there a valid reason why Melilla (and Ceuta) should not be ceded to Morocco, if the Spanish claim to Gibraltar is valid?


----------



## FILIPVS (Apr 20, 2011)

Ron Dean said:


> Maybe this post is a little off track, but is there a valid reason why Melilla (and Ceuta) should not be ceded to Morocco, if the Spanish claim to Gibraltar is valid?


Well, Ceuta and Melilla were founded by Spain and Portugal in early XV century and it would be very difficult for these cities be Morrocan then, mainly because the Kingdom of Morroco would not exist until 600 years later... it is question of common sense.
According spanish law and from many centuries ago, Ceuta and Melilla are not colonies, they are spanish cities as Madrid and Barcelona. But according British law, Gibraltar is not a british town like London, Edimburgh or Belfast are; from british point of view, Gibraltar is a colony, right? (or an overseas territory). And a colony in Spain is not legitimate. Again common sense...A colony of one european country inside another european country is pointless.


----------

